# Problème Audio Spatial avec AirPods Pro depuis passage iOS 15.1



## P-Adep (18 Novembre 2021)

Bonjour, je viens d’acheter les AirPods Pro 
J’ai commencé à m’en servir sous iOS 14.8 avec notamment l’Audio Spatial, jusqu’à là très satisfait !
Jusqu’à ce que je fasse la màj iOS 15.1, l’Audio Spatial ne marche plus 
Dans les réglages quand je clique sur Audio Spatial le menu s’ouvre mais plus comme sous iOS 14.8 et dans le centre de contrôle il est grisé…
J’ai même essayé de les déjumeler de l’iPhone et de les rejumeler ainsi que de les réinitialiser mais cela ne fait rien.
Avez-vous une solution en attendant que je contacte Apple ? Car je ne trouve rien….


----------



## kchoute (28 Décembre 2021)

P-Adep a dit:


> Bonjour, je viens d’acheter les AirPods Pro
> J’ai commencé à m’en servir sous iOS 14.8 avec notamment l’Audio Spatial, jusqu’à là très satisfait !
> Jusqu’à ce que je fasse la màj iOS 15.1, l’Audio Spatial ne marche plus
> Dans les réglages quand je clique sur Audio Spatial le menu s’ouvre mais plus comme sous iOS 14.8 et dans le centre de contrôle il est grisé…
> ...


Bonjour, j'a le même problème que vous. 

Avez-vous réussi à le résoudre ?


----------



## P-Adep (28 Décembre 2021)

kchoute a dit:


> Bonjour, j'a le même problème que vous.
> 
> Avez-vous réussi à le résoudre ?


Bonjour, non j’ai pas réussi à résoudre le problème, même avec les nouvelles màj…
Je compte les échangés.


----------



## Anyle (1 Mars 2022)

P-Adep a dit:


> Bonjour, je viens d’acheter les AirPods Pro
> J’ai commencé à m’en servir sous iOS 14.8 avec notamment l’Audio Spatial, jusqu’à là très satisfait !
> Jusqu’à ce que je fasse la màj iOS 15.1, l’Audio Spatial ne marche plus
> Dans les réglages quand je clique sur Audio Spatial le menu s’ouvre mais plus comme sous iOS 14.8 et dans le centre de contrôle il est grisé…
> ...


Bonjour ! Je viens à l’instant de trouvé pourquoi j’avais un son de mauvaise qualité avec mes AirPods Pro et je voudrais partager la solution pour potentiellement aider d’autres dans le même cas.
J’ai un iPhone 6s, qui ne prend donc pas en charge l’Audio Spatial ( à partir de l’iPhone 7 seulement ) mais je trouvais quand même la qualité audio vraiment nulle. Et je viens de découvrir qu’un paramètre empêchais les AirPods de diffuser autre chose que du mono.
Dans le paramètre Accessibilité, et Visuel/Audio, j’ai trouvé l’option « son Mono » activé. Si vous penser avoir une qualité pas génial, aller vérifier ce paramètre. Pour ceux qui on un iPhone en dessous du 7, pas d’Audio Spatial quand meme mais vous gagnez au moins le stereo. Jespere avoir été utile. Bonne journée !


----------



## P-Adep (1 Mars 2022)

Bonjour,
Effectivement une personne m’a donnée cette solution et ça a marché !


----------

